# Core i5-1155G7 Throttling



## Rochet (Sep 14, 2022)

HP Pavilion Laptop PC 14-dv1000​I have chrome open only and it is showing these warnings.

Any fixes?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2022)

For how long do you have this laptop?
Clean out the dust of the air vents. (and do not block the air vents while using the laptop)
Also it was probably busy with windows updates or some other background process.


----------



## Rochet (Sep 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> For how long do you have this laptop?
> Clean out the dust of the air vents. (and do not block the air vents while using the laptop)
> Also it was probably busy with windows updates or some other background process.


I have had this laptop for 6 months
I have checked the air vents and they are working fine
I have already finished window updates
Should i do tests?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2022)

What were you doing in chrome? Online game?


----------



## Rochet (Sep 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> What were you doing in chrome? Online game?


On youtube


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2022)

If it gets so hot again check the processes running in the taskmanager.

It shouldn't get up to 90 degrees while only playing a youtube video.

Are you sure there's no dust in the airvents.


----------



## Rochet (Sep 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> If it gets so hot again check the processes running in the taskmanager.
> 
> It shouldn't get up to 90 degrees while only playing a youtube video.
> 
> Are you sure there's no dust in the airvents.


Yes i am sure but i can only see 1 vent which is in front of the keyboard so i dont know if that is causing it. Also can i use this for gaming?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2022)

Rochet said:


> Also can i use this for gaming?


You won't be able to game on it if it's already overheating when playing a youtube video....

There should be more airvents in the sides or the bottom is my guess, there could be dust in it.

Maybe you used some wrong settings in throttlestop, I'm not sure.
@unclewebb might be able to help.


----------



## Rochet (Sep 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> You won't be able to game on it if it's already overheating when playing a youtube video....
> 
> There should be more airvents in the sides or the bottom is my guess, there could be dust in it.


Ok i’ll try to clean it a-bit more
Is there anything else i should check?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 14, 2022)

Rochet said:


> showing these warnings


Those yellow boxes are records of previous CPU throttling. It is normal for laptops with low power U series and G7 series CPUs to either thermal throttle or power limit throttle or a little bit of both.

Similar 10th Gen G7 CPUs used to have an Intel specified 15W TDP rating. When Intel introduced the 11th Gen G7 series, they dropped that TDP rating and instead went to a range of TDP values from 12W to 28W.



			https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/217185/intel-core-i51155g7-processor-8m-cache-up-to-4-50-ghz.html
		


Intel likes to play games like this. These 11th Gen low power CPUs are still being installed in laptops with cooling systems that were likely intended for the original 15W TDP rating. Your screenshot shows a peak of 35.6W and 90°C. That is pretty good. Your CPU is running great and not getting too hot even when running at a power setting a little beyond spec.

Post a screenshot of the TPL window. You can reduce the PL1 and PL2 power limits if you want your computer to run cooler. Less power and less heat will reduce performance though. Intel removed CPU voltage control from their 11th Gen G7 CPUs so there is not much you can do to reduce power consumption and heat besides slowing your computer down.

Here is an example of my laptop with only Chrome and ThrottleStop open. Check out how low the C0% is compared to your computer. Not sure what was running on your computer when you took your screenshot. Have a look at the Task Manager Details tab for any useless background tasks that are increasing power consumption and creating unnecessary heat. Get the reported C0% number as low as possible.





Some EDP OTHER throttling problems can be fixed by setting Power Limit 4 to a value of 0 in the TPL window.
This is also controlled by the IccMax setting in the FIVR window. Unfortunately IccMax is not adjustable on an 11th Gen G7 series CPU.

I recommend checking the MMIO Lock box which can help prevent some types of power limit throttling on these CPUs. This problem is mostly on Dell laptops as far as I know but it never hurts to check this box on HP laptops too.


----------



## Rochet (Sep 14, 2022)

I have attached a screenshot of TPL and Limit Reasons with configuration. This is when I ON my laptop, these warning come.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 14, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Those yellow boxes are records of previous CPU throttling. It is *normal *for laptops with low power U series and G7 series CPUs to either thermal throttle or power limit throttle or a little bit of both.


Your CPU is running normal. I would clear the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. That type of throttling needs to be avoided. If your CPU ever gets too hot, it will still thermal throttle and slow down to protect itself whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not checked.

If you want your CPU to run faster, clear the Disable Controls box in the TPL window and increase the PL1 power limit to 30W or 35W. It looks like your cooling system can handle some more power and heat.

Many laptops with G7 CPUs have poor cooling and run terrible. Your computer is running great.


----------



## Rochet (Sep 16, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your CPU is running normal. I would clear the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. That type of throttling needs to be avoided. If your CPU ever gets too hot, it will still thermal throttle and slow down to protect itself whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not checked.
> 
> If you want your CPU to run faster, clear the Disable Controls box in the TPL window and increase the PL1 power limit to 30W or 35W. It looks like your cooling system can handle some more power and heat.
> 
> Many laptops with G7 CPUs have poor cooling and run terrible. Your computer is running great.


I recently bought a external cooler for my laptop but my cpu still goes down when playing a game (its usually at 4GHz). When using the TS Bench, it performs 4 GHz. I have put the PL 1 to 35W and PL2 to 40W
Any fix?


----------

